# good conditioner and shampoo



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

can anybody tell me a good conditioner an shampoo to use on my kidz?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I use foaming no tears baby shampoo on Tiki. I will sometimes use a whitening puppy shampoo on his feet and tummy if he get's into something. For conditioner I use the same stuff I use on myself: (currently)Dove extra moisture . When I use the conditioner I mix some in a large cup with very warm water and stir it until it is well mixed. After I have removed all the shampoo with lots of water I pour the solution over his back and work it in. I do not condition his head and face, but I do put extra effort into the area under his legs as they seem to tangle more.

This has worked well for us and is much less expensive than some of the pet products out there. I bath him every 7 - 10 days. The vet said his skin and coat are healthy. I brush him every day to every other day. He is in a very long puppy cut which I keep trimmed myself.

Hope that helps!

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Aug 15 2003, 10:24 AM
> *I use foaming no tears baby shampoo on Tiki. I will sometimes use a whitening puppy shampoo on his feet and tummy if he get's into something. For conditioner I use the same stuff I use on myself: (currently)Dove extra moisture . When I use the conditioner I mix some in a large cup with very warm water and stir it until it is well mixed. After I have removed all the shampoo with lots of water I pour the solution over his back and work it in. I do not condition his head and face, but I do put extra effort into the area under his legs as they seem to tangle more.
> 
> This has worked well for us and is much less expensive than some of the pet products out there. I bath him every 7 - 10 days. The vet said his skin and coat are healthy. I brush him every day to every other day. He is in a very long puppy cut which I keep trimmed myself.
> ...


 Thanks so much for the info I been using my hair conditioner on my kidz but have read it builds up on them so I didn't know gosh so much out there you can read and sometimes I think it is just to sell there products. So how many Maltese do you have and how old are they. I have six only 3 live with me though other three lives with my mother in law a hop and skip away. thanks so much for the info


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i've always heard using "human" shampoos and conditioners are not suitable for dogs because of the pH, is that wrong


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I read the same thing on other boards and in dog care books. I asked my vet about it and he said if the dogs fur reacts well, use the shampoo you like. He did say however that some less expensvie shampoos (pet and human)can cause dry skin/fur as well as most whitening shampoo. I haven't had a problem with baby shampoo and my conditioner though  

There was a post earlier on this board about "silk" products. I have never tried them myself but have read lots of good stuff on them.

Tiki's Mom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I have used many brands and types of shampoo and conditioner, Pet Silk is my favorite if you want your dogs hair any longer than a puppy cut. I have used several brands that I bought from petsmart such as Cardinal brands Blue Diamond for white dogs, Cardinals Creme Rinse conditioner and Lambert Kays tearless puppy shampoo. I have also tried Mane and Tale conditioner, haven't tried Mane and Tale shampoo. Mane and Tale is for human or animal use and can be bought at Walgreens, Walmart and such. Have also used Johnson and Johnson Baby shampoo. I wouldn't use a whitening shampoo on a weekly basis . All that I have mentioned work great on Bentley when he has the shorter hair but when it gets an inch long the Petsilk works far better than anything I have tried. I didn't mention the ones I have tried and didn't like.. And I use Johnson and Johnson No More Tangles spray.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Can you tell me the actual silk products you like. I checked the web site and there are far to many to choose from!

Thanks!


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Aug 19 2003, 08:20 PM
> *Can you tell me the actual silk products you like.  I checked the web site and there are far to many to choose from!
> 
> Thanks!*


No problem, I'm using Pet Silk Conditioning Silk Rinse and Pet Silk Conditioning Silk Shampoo and and I'm also using the Liquid Silk. I just started with this stuff and I think it's the best I have used on Bentley. I hear and have read a lot of good things about it. I plan on buying Pet Silk Bright White Silk Shampoo and the Bright White Silk Rinse so that I can alternate between the 2. Hope it works as well for Tiki.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info! Let us know how the whitening products work!

Tiki's Mom


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I've been using the Bright White...another great product of theirs. I also use the Conditioner, the Silk, Top Knot Gel, The Ring Spray, just to keep him smelling nice and just started using the Tear Stain Kit. Have not been disappointed with ANY of them.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

whats in the tearstain kit? Are you having good results with it?


----------



## Bellezza1212 (May 29, 2003)

I bought some puppy shampoo & conditioner that I found at the store. It did it's job but I'm always searching for better. When she ran out of the conditioner, I started using my own conditioner on her. Since I blow dry her hair I use thermasilk conditioner & it leaves her hair feeling so silky & soft. Everyone constantly compliments the whiteness & feel of her hair. She's blessed!


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I've been using Bio-Groom (2 1/2 weeks now). :lol: The Silk products, after having read all your posts, seems to be terrific. I think I'll use up what I have an order theirs.
Colette'sMom


----------

